# Carbon Mats



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

The tuning bug has bitten me early this time around :flame: car is due in June but i have already started buying bits n bobs, got my Carbon mats through this morning . 

Anyone else started spending money on parts even though their car has not been delivered yet??

By the way the guy who i bought my mats off has got another set of carbon mats so if anyone is interested, let me know and i will pass you his details :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

can I enquire the rough price ?


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm interested. Please PM me the details.

Cheers.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

bhp said:


> The tuning bug has bitten me early this time around :flame: car is due in June but i have already started buying bits n bobs, got my Carbon mats through this morning .
> 
> Anyone else started spending money on parts even though their car has not been delivered yet??
> 
> By the way the guy who i bought my mats off has got another set of carbon mats so if anyone is interested, let me know and i will pass you his details :thumbsup:


Oh yes!

Carbon fibre rear wing

Zele Rear Light kit


That's just the beginning!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

bhp said:


> Anyone else started spending money on parts even though their car has not been delivered yet??



Got my wonderful gloss black Gram Light R57GT´s today......hope the car shows up next month:smokin:

More parts arriving soon


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

ok as michaelsk was the first to ask i will send him the details, michael please let me know if you do not want them then i will let Clint Thrust know who is second in line.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

thought i would post a quick pic of the mats


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> Carbon fibre rear wing
> 
> ...



Any pics? the carbon rear wing sounds tempting :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

check out the pics I posted in the exterior mod section!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Just 'my' personal opinion but I'm not keen on those mats ... at all!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Just 'my' personal opinion but I'm not keen on those mats ... at all!


If you haven't got anything positive to say, why bother!.

How much please, I'll have 'em.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

clint thrust said:


> If you haven't got anything positive to say, why bother!.
> 
> How much please, I'll have 'em.


Ask him why first.


----------



## maddog (Nov 27, 2008)

bhp said:


> The tuning bug has bitten me early this time around :flame: car is due in June but i have already started buying bits n bobs, got my Carbon mats through this morning .
> 
> Anyone else started spending money on parts even though their car has not been delivered yet??
> 
> By the way the guy who i bought my mats off has got another set of carbon mats so if anyone is interested, let me know and i will pass you his details :thumbsup:


im very interested in the mats
cheers


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Thrust said:


> Ask him why first.


Ask who, what?.


----------



## maddog (Nov 27, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> Ask who, what?.


dont know what your talking about, i only said in my reply i was interested in the mats


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Gord, do I have to spell it out? :headbang: 

Cint thrust. Rather than dismissing him outright like that, ask Speed Merchant why he is not keen on those mats. "Negative"? Maybe, but just maybe he was being careful not to influence the sale, and thus did not give a reason...

PS maddog, you'll notice that my question was addressed to Clint Thrust!


----------



## luciferz666 (May 20, 2008)

Will be collecting my GTR this sat.
Now at workshop installing the followings:
LED light, reverse camera, Zele brake kit, Fujitsubo Titanium exhaust.

Cheers


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Which LED? 

There's the official Nissan Hyper LED. There's also a side marker LED


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Just 'my' personal opinion but I'm not keen on those mats ... at all!


no probs mate every one is entitled to their opinions, but i have to say that the carbon does look 10 times better in real life rather than on the pic.

Clint - i have given first refusal to Michael so if he does not want them then i will let you know, price has been confirmed at £300 including delivery, by the way these are used, but in pristine condition.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Clint Thrust - you are now in line buddy for first refusal as michael does not want to buy, let me know if you are still interested in purchasing these, if not then i will pass them onto next in line who is maddog


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

clint thrust said:


> If you haven't got anything positive to say, why bother!


Its not even a negative comment, I was just saying a personal view on the mats  You may have noticed that if you had seen the ' marks around the word :

*MY*


If it floats your boat friend then that's cool good luck with the sale but I'll say no more 

THRUST - Thank you fella spot on with your observations thank you.

BHP - you could be right there that maybe the photos don't do it justice at all. They just look very drab to me by the photos but liking the GTR badge touch none the less.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Was any progress made on the GTROC R35 mats!? I'd like some of those please!!!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Same here


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm not trying to be negative or anything but the carbon wears out very quickly and these are not popular in Japan

I purchased HKS ones because of this, Europe will have non carbon mats available from Nissan

If you do a search you should find pictures of the worn patches after 2 months use!

R


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I saw pictures but its discussed by people who had the first R35's here

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/96519-footmats.html


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

most of the picture links of worn carbon mats have gone

for ref I have these HKS ones but with the exchange rates they are not going to be cheap, 7.5K no wear marks










thx GTRblog...

R


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I like those! Is there any planned GTROC ones though do you know?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

we were going to do them but the guys we talked to where going to sell them themselves....

I think you could do a UK set for 50 quid, John F, Bodi and sccott help...

R


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> most of the picture links of worn carbon mats have gone
> 
> for ref I have these HKS ones but with the exchange rates they are not going to be cheap, 7.5K no wear marks
> 
> ...



I was going to say i can't seem to find any pics on worn carbon mats, well i am just going to have to be extra careful  the peeps who have posted that they have worn the carbon out after 2 months were probably the same guys who blew their trannys after a couple of thousand miles


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

kanai ones are the most popular 35gtr item we sell (along with the light kit from Zele)

the carbon mats as stated above wear out VERY quickly

just being realistic, we can do both if required, but i would always go for the Kansai ones.

Group buy anyone?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm not making it up about the wear on carbon mats, DCD or somebody posted pic's but they are a year old. You can see posts on this on 3 forums

HKS ones are very good, matty what's a rough price for the kanasi mats? It might help people to know

R


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Matt, having queried about these mats from yourself i ended up being offered a second hand set for not bad money so purchased these otherwise i would have probably gone for the Kansai ones myself.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Its not even a negative comment, I was just saying a personal view on the mats  You may have noticed that if you had seen the ' marks around the word :
> 
> *MY*
> 
> ...


OOHH thanks for sorting that out so clearly. You could add a few more "rolleyes" to your answer though, just for that EXTRA effect.. I'll say it again, if you have nothing positive to say ETC. ETC. Is there a "muppet" smilie anywhere?.
I'm out £300 is too dear for me.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

clint thrust, Speed Merchant is entitiled to his opinon and if you ever meet him would know he was not dissing your choice but saying what he thinks, he's a nice chap! As you see from other posts it was well know that there could be issues with the carbon mats. If you had done a search you might have know more before jumping in feet first. This is the good thing about the forum.

I've purchase tons of stuff for various GTR's that wasn't the best...its just part of the tuning life...

If you paid £300 that's not bad as I paid £250 for the HKS ones a while back when exchange rates were good. If the carbon wears out get a new piece stitched in. The logo on the mats I think is nice so that bit is quite cool

Now be nice, I don't like you calling a very respected member a "muppet" for no real reason.....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Robbie when we supplied your car&mats the rate was good 

now its rather tragic, the mats are around £400 from memory

il work on something if people want but £400 would be a rough guess


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> clint thrust, Speed Merchant is entitiled to his opinon and if you ever meet him would know he was not dissing your choice but saying what he thinks, he's a nice chap! As you see from other posts it was well know that there could be issues with the carbon mats. If you had done a search you might have know more before jumping in feet first. This is the good thing about the forum.
> 
> I've purchase tons of stuff for various GTR's that wasn't the best...its just part of the tuning life...
> 
> ...


What are you on about. I have no issues with the quality of the mats. I didn't jump in feet first, I have researched them. I just think they are out of my price range. 
I think you are misunderstanding the issue. I never for one moment thought he was "dissing" (how trendy!) my choice. I thought he was putting other people off buying them. These forums are full of people who deliberately put derogatory comments on threads because they have nothing better to do than be contrary. I'm not saying that is the casr here but I say again, if you having nothing good to say, keep schtum.
I didn't call him a muppet either. Now, where's the "interfering pillock" smilie. LOL.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

guys lets just relax a bit.......

Being members of a forum, we should respect each others views and opinions and realise that sometimes typing text does not always reflect peoples intended emotions.

Clint Thrust on a side note, if you have done your research you will know how much these go for and the fact that you are getting them for nearly half price if not more then you would agree that that is not a bad deal. :thumbsup:

I think you will also find that the majority of car mats that are made from japanese companies will be very expensive as mentioned by the guys above. Unless you choose a UK based manufacturer.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Clint, you are not making friends on here are you?

300 quid car mats?? how much do you think the GTR is going to cost to run....

So we should only say good things??? This is not a for sale thread, its "chit chat" and you are the one getting irate first.

Trendy
Rob


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> we were going to do them but the guys we talked to where going to sell them themselves....
> 
> I think you could do a UK set for 50 quid, John F, Bodi and sccott help...
> 
> R


It's in hand at present guys - had a sample arrive today


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

can you post a picture of sample mats?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Clints price range is 50 quid or thereabouts....

sorry that was un called for

Trendy
Rob


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

BigNige said:


> can you post a picture of sample mats?


It's not a mat - just materials etc


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I would have hoped that for £400 you'd be able to Amtico flooring in your GTR or maybe some nice Sheepskin rugs for that pimp-o-mobile look.....!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

clint thrust said:


> What are you on about. I have no issues with the quality of the mats. I didn't jump in feet first, I have researched them. I just think they are out of my price range.
> I think you are misunderstanding the issue. I never for one moment thought he was "dissing" (how trendy!) my choice. I thought he was putting other people off buying them. These forums are full of people who deliberately put derogatory comments on threads because they have nothing better to do than be contrary. I'm not saying that is the casr here but I say again, if you having nothing good to say, keep schtum.
> I didn't call him a muppet either. Now, where's the "interfering pillock" smilie. LOL.



My last word (post) on this & my apologise for the thread becoming crapped ...

When I first saw the thread all I saw was the picture of the mats, not the content of thread. That is till you sunshine piped up so I read the thread in full & yes as someone stated even with what I said shows I wasn't trying to effect anyones sales!

In the five years plus (was under a previous forum ID to begin with) I've been a part of GTROC I've never been "CONTRARY" on this or any other forum. One persons wine is anothers poison & we all have the freedom to speak, think & choose as we wish in relation to the choices of our Skylines.

You however in your choice of wording for posts in relation to what I said are either just bad at putting across your view with what you have to say. Or your just a ****.

I hope its the first one fella or your just another future R35 owner that is making a bad name for themselves as a few are already. Looking at your previous posts since you joined in March you seem a nice fella & you've gone for a top choice of R35 colour too. So we'll see now won't we which you are ...

Plus to show no hard feelings ...


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> My last word (post) on this & my apologise for the thread becoming crapped ...
> 
> When I first saw the thread all I saw was the picture of the mats, not the content of thread. That is till you sunshine piped up so I read the thread in full & yes as someone stated even with what I said shows I wasn't trying to effect anyones sales!
> 
> ...


No, your right. I am a ****

Luckily I am not alone here.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

bhp said:


> Clint Thrust on a side note, if you have done your research you will know how much these go for and the fact that you are getting them for nearly half price if not more then you would agree that that is not a bad deal. :thumbsup:
> 
> QUOTE]
> Agreed, good luck with the sale but just more than I want to pay.
> ...


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> Clint, you are not making friends on here are you?
> 
> 300 quid car mats?? how much do you think the GTR is going to cost to run....
> 
> ...


Trendy, I think the GTR is going to cost A LOT to run. Do you think I should cancel and get a Mondeo Diesel instead just in case. FFS.


----------



## luciferz666 (May 20, 2008)

It's the Hyper LED.



doggiehowser said:


> Which LED?
> 
> There's the official Nissan Hyper LED. There's also a side marker LED


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Trendy, I think the GTR is going to cost A LOT to run. Do you think I should cancel and get a Mondeo Diesel instead just in case. FFS


yes I think you should


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Bodi: What did you think of the sample material for the mats? Do you think we can have some GTROC designed mats for late summer?!


----------



## blueevo9 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have some mats with the GTR badge on if anyone wants to buy them,I took them out of my cars when I sold them


----------



## Blackmagic (Apr 15, 2008)

The problem with the internet is that someone posts a pix, makes a comment and everyone takes it as a fact or gospel truth. I have had those carbon mats in my R35 for the last 8 months and driven 13,000 km on them. They are in exactly the same condition as the day i bought them new. Now, if you were a plumber or bricklayer and wear workman boots everytime you drive the car then i guess they would wear out. If thats the way you treat your mats then i imagine the rest of the car will probably fall apart as well.

The carbon weave is genuine carbon fibre and it is a weave so if you wear high heels, work boots, metal capped soles, they will wear. If you've seen the actual mats they are exceptional quality. The carpeting is very heavy duty and thick and its also great insulation (as ALOT of heat comes into the cabin from beneath the car - exhaust/transmission tunnel).

300 pounds sterling is CHEAP. I paid double that (of course it was new) and i thought i got it cheap then cos i know of some who paid 1,000 pounds sterling for them.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Blackmagic - totaly agree with you mate! Carlsberg don't make car mats but if they did.... they would probably be Carbon GTR mats. These can only be described as some of the best quality mats available currently, and yes you are correct they will only last as long as you want them to last, abuse them and then say goodbye to them. :wavey:

£300 delivered is an excellent price, i could have easily made money on top from these but just wanted to pass them onto a lucky fellow GTR member, i don't need to try and sell these anymore as the owner of the mats has just posted himself (Buleevo9), so anyone interested please contact Eddie directly, all i can say is the service i received from Ed was exceptional and the mats although were used, were in excellent, almost new condition. So grab yourself some genuine carbon mats if you dare.:smokin:


----------



## blueevo9 (Nov 19, 2008)

[QUOTE=Blackmagic; (so if you wear high heels),  Are you trying to say something hear:chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I hope this doesn't fall foul of the clint thrust rule,  but has the world gone mad? £1000 for a set of car mats! :nervous:

I thought the official Nissan ones that the dealers are going to sell as part of the £250 "Protection package" were outrageously expensive...

There are so many other more beneficial ways you could blow a grand on the GT-R, starting with the LED running lights, Paintshield, tracking system etc.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Originally these mats were 750 quid and several pics had shown worn patches. Couple of the guys that had the first cars in Japan tried to return them, I've met these guys its not a forum rumor. Even the standard mats in Japan where expensive. Of course this was not going to wash in Europe...even more so with the exchange rates so you have your "cheap" UK ones minus the carbon from Nissan.

At 300 quid these carbon mats are a lot better value. I'm still not convinced of carbon fiber as a wearable material. You are sticking your hard shoes on filler material as well as the carbon. The cushioning effect of felexible mats means likely less wear.

Now if you where selling the mats in the for sale section I wouldn't comment on the mats. I know a lot of people get slagged off for parts on here but its the nature of forums. Not everybody is going to like everything. Clint was teling several poeple that they should not have a opinion. I never deleted any of his threads.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Robbie thanks for the heads up, i guess i am going to have to be extra carefull with these mats now:chuckle:

In all honesty, i had no idea that these mats were susceptible to wear and even if i had known i think i still would have purchased them anyway as i only get to drive my cars over the weekend and for £300 you can't go wrong.

But i appreciate the info mate as that is what forums are for to spread knowledge and learn from others :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm sorry bhp I never read thro the thread that you had them already the first time but I saw "somebody" having a dig which set me off. I hope I'm wrong and the carbon mats are good . Then I will be jealous as I have plane ones :-(

Mods are human after all


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i should have mentioned that Ed (Blueevo9) had a couple of sets of the carbon mats and i purchased a set from him and just wanted to pass anyone else who was interested in a set through to Ed, trying to be a good smaritan


----------



## Blackmagic (Apr 15, 2008)

Blackmagic; (so if you wear high heels) said:


> CourtesyParts :: Carpeted Floor Mats with Carbon Fiber Insert (4 pcs Set) - 2009 GTR[/url]
> 
> Yes, they are pretty pricey but as you can see they arent cheap in the USA either. If you can get the same mats without the carbon section that might be better. The mats are very high quality and do give a luxurious feel to the interior. They look horrible with 3M mats.


----------



## blueevo9 (Nov 19, 2008)

Blackmagic said:


> Blackmagic; (so if you wear high heels) said:
> 
> 
> > CourtesyParts :: Carpeted Floor Mats with Carbon Fiber Insert (4 pcs Set) - 2009 GTR[/url]
> ...


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

BigNige said:


> Bodi: What did you think of the sample material for the mats? Do you think we can have some GTROC designed mats for late summer?!



The sample is Ok but i have another supplier to look at before making a decision - i am confident that we will have a mat very soon :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Do you have an estimated cost of what some GTROC mats will cost, or is it too early to comment?


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Any progress on GTROC mats for the early delivery cars to have!?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

all I can say is that my mats might have been borrowed recently...

the things I do for you lot.


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks to Robbie at the weekend the mats will be available very soon - a real trooper :thumbsup:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Cheers Robbie. Next time there's a meeting in the London area I will try to combine it wit a visit to our London office and will buy you guys the beer you all deserve for giving all that info to us newbies.


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

luciferz666 said:


> Will be collecting my GTR this sat.
> Now at workshop installing the followings:
> LED light, reverse camera, Zele brake kit, Fujitsubo Titanium exhaust.
> 
> Cheers


where are you getting the LED lights from?


----------

